

Leah Goodman defends possible Bitcoin author identification - theg2
http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2014/03/07/nakamoto-bitcoin-newsweek

======
jmnicolas
She still doesn't acknowledge what she did was wrong ... pathetic.

